# GTX 1080 TI sli setup. Asking those still running sli.



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

I am in the middle of an pc upgrade and right now i looking in to what i shut do about gpu.

As of now i have a gtx 1080 ti in my system and i am tipping back and forth for what ever to get a second used gtx 1080 ti and run sli, sell gtx 1080 ti and get a rtx 2080 ti or just keep my gtx 1080 ti for now. Main reason to upgrade is i cut use some more gpu power in 4K in some game.

I'm not a rokie when it come to sli as i have had severel sli setups before. I am mainly seeking other personal exsperience with sli in 2019. Has sli become a shadow of it's former glory or has it still games supporting sli to this day?


----------



## harm9963 (Jul 14, 2019)

I feel you ,1080 Ti here , coming from a 290x CFX , 470GTX SLI, going to wait a year.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2019)

I personally wouldn't waste my time. SLI just isn't as big or worth it as it was years ago. And I've xfired and sli'd and now I'm back to using single cards. No microstutter, sync issues between cards or the driver problems


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

harm9963 said:


> I feel you ,1080 Ti here , coming from a 290x CFX , 470GTX SLI, going to wait a year.



As said i have had severel sli setups that would be gtx 285 3 way sli, gtx 570 sli, gtx 660 ti sli and gtx 970 sli. Gtx 1080 ti i the first single gpu setup i have run since like 2009 and up til gtx 970 it has worked well for me, but now i have not been on sli for over two years since gtx 970. So i am well aware of pro and cons about sli.

It's just i miss to play with sli again and now gtx 1080 ti on the use marked has drop to a price i can better a ford and is cheaper and faster than rtx 2080 ti when sli scale well.

Getting a Rtx 2080 ti would still be a exspensive upgrade even when i sell gtx 1080 ti and only bring 30-35 % performance gain for over 50 % the price andc rtx 2080 none sli is not worfh replace for gtx 1080 ti.

So its one of these solution's. Sli, go rtx or keep it as it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2019)

Keep it as it is unless you really feel the need to have Raytracing or struggle playing games at your current resolution


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I personally wouldn't waste my time. SLI just isn't as big or worth it as it was years ago. And I've xfired and sli'd and now I'm back to using single cards. No microstutter, sync issues between cards or the driver problems



Driver problems with sli whas not so bad up til gtx 970 sli as i remember it, butt you are right about stutter, thatwhas a thing that cut happen with sli.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 14, 2019)

Don't do it. Just wait for the bigger cards to upgrade. I had GTX780 SLI and that was a mess, and SLI has less support now then it did then.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Keep it as it is unless you really feel the need to have Raytracing



I dont need ray-tracing at all. Upgrade is for purely to get more raw power for 4k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2019)

Well if the money is burning a hole in your wallet then go ahead go the 2080ti


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

Toothless said:


> Don't do it. Just wait for the bigger cards to upgrade. I had GTX780 SLI and that was a mess, and SLI has less support now then it did then.



Hmm it just funny as the latest sli i ran with gtx 970 sli ran relative trouble free and i only dropped it because i after some time began to run out of vram.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Well if the money is burning a hole in your wallet then go ahead go the 2080ti



 Its not burning a hole. Sli just seens to be a cheaper upgrade over a single rtx 2080 ti for 4k.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Hmm it just funny as the latest sli i ran with gtx 970 sli ran relative trouble free and i only dropped it because i after some time began to run out of vram.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not burning a hole. Sli just seens to be a cheaper upgrade over a single rtx 2080 ti for 4k.



Then buy the 1080ti and call it a day. You seem to really want it anyway


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 14, 2019)

You will be disappointed dropping another $500 on a 1080ti only to find out 90% of your games will run better on one GPU.  I would either go 2080ti or nothing.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 14, 2019)

I have a 2080 NVlink 16GB setup!

It's backwards compatible with SLI everything, to get it SLI in games working properly takes a lot of tweaks. 

I use a program call Nvidia Profile Inspector v3.50 then do alot of online research on which SLI profile works best for each game you play. 

Yes SLI is quite abit faster for sure once it's working. 

I wish games would use the new NVlink instead of old SLI technology because NVlink can use all available VRAM!... NVlink 16GB vs 8GB SLI also NVlink bandwidth advtages.... NVlink 50GBs vs 1GB/s SLI if anyone is interested in NVlink tech. 

Cooling two 2080 on AIR is a bit of an issue because there's no room for them to breathe properly. Planing on getting my expensive EK GPUs Waterblocks upgrade to my existing Loop to fix this... 

Original plan was to get one 2080Ti but I got two 2080 for the same price as one 2080Ti.... 

Now just waiting for my new monitor to take advantage of my 2080 NVlink setup. 

If you're wondering what monitor it's the "ROG SWIFT PG35VQ"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2019)

Those cards are way too close together.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 14, 2019)

Most older games will benefit from sli.  I used it for years.  Only reason I'm not now is 2 980tis would take out my psu.  2 1080tis on the other hand.....
If you can get it cheap enough and you have a good psu,  it won't hurt to try.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Those cards are way too close together.



I'd agree. I can stick my two 980Ti AMP! Omega cards in SLI, but they're so close, the top card chokes and throttles. Top card temp maxes out while the second card hangs out around 55C. I moved away from the SLI setup and just use a single card. Works well for me. So I stuck the second card in the HTPC so the kids can game off the TV

Perhaps I might give SLI with the two cards another go now that I have a different case and the MB mounts parallel with the ground and not perpendicular......but, that sounds like more work than I want to deal with anytime soon....pulling the AIO cooler out, GPU out, removing the MB and then connect two more PCIE power cables to the PSU, then re-installing everything. I'm not that bored right now.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 14, 2019)

Dam,  now I want to find a 2nd 980ti and a bigger psu to try this...  1000w should do it.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Then buy the 1080ti and call it a day. You seem to really want it anyway



I will not lie, yes i do want sli again but not at any cost. I mean if sli has become a bug full exsperience with nearly no games to support sli any more. It would not be worfh it.



ToxicTaZ said:


> I have a 2080 NVlink 16GB setup!
> 
> It's backwards compatible with SLI everything, to get it SLI in games working properly takes a lot of tweaks.
> 
> ...



Pascal uses the high brandwith or HB sli brigde and not the old sli bridges.

Those cards are way to close cramped. How you run sli there shut only be done with water cooling or blower style cards.

I al ways ran my cards with space between them and heat whas not a problem and i also use a old but great ventilated case (antec twelve hundred). Last year i upgraded all stock case fans with corsair ml 120 fans so airflow is fully ready for sli.

Old system where i ran sli with space between cards. sorry messy cables.







My current system with some ghetto mods.



http://imgur.com/a/NLahrg9


The new motherboard i'm getting has one slot space between the two top pcie ports (asus rog crosshair viii hero) so cards not being strangle.



johnspack said:


> Most older games will benefit from sli.  I used it for years.  Only reason I'm not now is 2 980tis would take out my psu.  2 1080tis on the other hand.....
> If you can get it cheap enough and you have a good psu,  it won't hurt to try.



My current psu has 1500 watt of power delivery, but it's 10 years old so i will replace it for safety with a new 1200 watt psu, so psu is ready for sli.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Those cards are way too close together.



Yes I know...it's a sweatbox

This is what I'm upgrading my 2080 NVlink setup cooling solutions... 









						EK-Vector RTX 2080 RGB - Nickel + Plexi
					

The EK-Vector RTX 2080 RGB - Nickel + Plexi high-performance water block is specially designed for multiple NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX Turing based graphics cards. The water block itself uses the signature EK single slot slim look, and it covers the entire PCB length. This sophisticated cooling...




					www.ekwb.com
				




That's what happens using stock 2.5 slots passive air cooling. Can't move because of standard 3 slots NVlink setup. NVlink is solid and expensive I forgot to mention.

Just if anyone is interested the new Nvidia 2070 Super supports NVlink.... With 1080Ti and Radeon 7 performance. Way cheaper alternative solution entry level NVlink.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 14, 2019)

If you go for a second 1080ti I've been tempted myself lol, ideally you'll want to get both cards on water, I'd take a look at the alphacool gpx waterblocks (i got one for my ftw3 for just £45). I'd look over ALL the games you own and play most, research and see if sli support is there, in my case most of my titles support sli other than the odd few I don't play much anyways such as Just cause 3. In terms of a single card scaling better it doesn't hurt for a single reboot to disable sli to play those games that scale negatively.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 14, 2019)

Im still running GTX 970s in SLi and I have no issues at all, very happy with it honestly, if you got the money just get a 2080Ti or maybe spend that coin on a Platform upgrade first since your on a 10yr old machine?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 14, 2019)

Melvis said:


> Im still running GTX 970s in SLi and I have no issues at all, very happy with it honestly, if you got the money just get a 2080Ti or maybe spend that coin on a Platform upgrade first since your on a 10yr old machine?


At 4k, he's undoubtedly going to run into GPU bottlenecks, the 980x is still a solid CPU I presume he's moving to the 3950x on launch as said in another thread.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 14, 2019)

i ran 970 sli.. 980ti sli and 1070 sli.. i now run a single 2080ti.. 

other than the two 980ti cards running a bit toasty i never had problems.. 

trog


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

It depends on what you're doing with it tbh. If you're playing games that are bad with SLI, don't bother. If they're good with SLI, go for it.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> If you go for a second 1080ti I've been tempted myself lol, ideally you'll want to get both cards on water, I'd take a look at the alphacool gpx waterblocks (i got one for my ftw3 for just £45). I'd look over ALL the games you own and play most, research and see if sli support is there, in my case most of my titles support sli other than the odd few I don't play much anyways such as Just cause 3. In terms of a single card scaling better it doesn't hurt for a single reboot to disable sli to play those games that scale negatively.



I agreed ideal is water, but i am not a fan of water inside a pc and the maintinence water cooling needs. Air cooling is much easy'er to maintain and i want it easy. Beside just as long there are space between the cards, air cooling has worked just fine for me. My case has pretty good air flow as well.



Melvis said:


> Im still running GTX 970s in SLi and I have no issues at all, very happy with it honestly, if you got the money just get a 2080Ti or maybe spend that coin on a Platform upgrade first since your on a 10yr old machine?



The same for me, gtx 970 sli worked great for me and if it still does, gtx 1080 ti sli shut work just fine as well. Just what i wanted to here from one that actually still runs sli. About platform, i am planning on to upgrade to a ryzen 3000 setup.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> At 4k, he's undoubtedly going to run into GPU bottlenecks, the 980x is still a solid CPU I presume he's moving to the 3950x on launch as said in another thread.



980X has been a great cpu, but it is not powerful enoufh to handle gtx 1080 ti in sli. For that more cpu power is needed. I will not get a 3950X on lauch day. First i will reviews and be sure it dosent have problems like heat and be sure those bios issues there are now is fixed. Also wait a bit so maybe over inflated lauch price can stabalize a bit.



trog100 said:


> i ran 970 sli.. 980ti sli and 1070 sli.. i now run a single 2080ti..
> 
> other than the two 980ti cards running a bit toasty i never had problems..
> 
> trog



Good to here. Makes me more sure to go sli again.



Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX said:


> It depends on what you're doing with it tbh. If you're playing games that are bad with SLI, don't bother. If they're good with SLI, go for it.



Most games i played before going single card, supported sli like battlefield, crysis, gta and so on. Now i play games like metro exudos, far cry 5/new dawn, battlefield v and so on..maybe i shut lock out about sli support on these games first.


----------



## Hockster (Jul 14, 2019)

I had a 1080 SLi setup from the day those cards were launched. I moved to a single 2080 Ti purely because so few titles supported SLi. I don't feel multiple cards are worth it anymore, very little support and often have to jump through hoops to get things to work correctly.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I had a 1080 SLi setup from the day those cards were launched. I moved to a single 2080 Ti purely because so few titles supported SLi. I don't feel multiple cards are worth it anymore, very little support and often have to jump through hoops to get things to work correctly.



That saddens me to here hornestly.

It really seems for some people sli works great, while for others it seems to be a pain in the ass.

I my self had great exsperience with sli over all. It seems it's hit or mis these days. So i will try out sli then after i have got my ryzen 3000 setup, hoppe fully before the end of this years.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

I have two 1080Ti's, I don't run them in SLI. Read into that what you want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2019)

This thread is basically an echo chamber telling you what you want to hear while dismissing/ignoring the other comments that say otherwise.

Want to talk about dual GPu setups? Sure.

Ive had 4870s, 5850s, 6970s, GTX680s, GTX970s - then went back to running single cards because they werent worth the hassle anymore. Sure it looks cool. It *IS* cool. but the amount of problems big and small ive had with getting some games to work smoothly let alone properly and putting in the extra effort to tweak SLi profiles - Id rather not deal with that anymore - Any game i buy now i know i'll have running smooth as butter.

Less heat, Less power consumption, less noise and less headaches.

but go ahead, stay in your echochamber and listening to things only you want to hear from yes men.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This thread is basically an echo chamber telling you what you want to hear while dismissing/ignoring the other comments that say otherwise.



And why is that so?

Some say sli run good and other not so good. If all have said sli whas a bad thing, then i would not have gone further with it. But some seems to still run sli with out problems and that made me deside to try it out again.

I think this thread can be closed now. I got the info i asked for.


----------



## 64K (Jul 14, 2019)

Aside from the issues normally associated with SLI at times there is the issue of support. There are a few modern games that still support SLI but most Developers don't bother with support because almost no one uses SLI anymore. From a gaming site that I visit and benchmarks there most games run the same FPS on one card as they do on 2 cards (no Developer support for SLI).


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah, real problem is that some games will negatively scale with 2 or more GPUs.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 19, 2019)

Just returning after doing some google and yes sli is faster in games that properly support sli, but even then after loking at the low fps at 1 % and 0.1 % sli only perform 5-10 fps above a rtx 2080 ti with twice the power consumtion and as other said it can even negative effect performance and less new games get sli support.

Its a sad stage sli has come to after enjoy sli since 2009. But i have concluded sli is no more an option worh using time and money on. So i have to deside to keep my 1080 ti and wait for rtx 3000 cards or get one of the cheaper 2080 ti cards maybe even try find a used card. But sli is a dead thing of the past


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 19, 2019)

Didnt read past the first post...

Go one card, period. It isnt worth the hassle, power use, noise, and heat mitigation efforts.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 19, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Didnt read past the first post...
> 
> Go one card, period. It isnt worth the hassle, power use, noise, and heat mitigation efforts.



Yeah that's what i concluded in post #33


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 19, 2019)

..and den... get off x58. I'll bet even at 4k, you're leaving frames on the table with that cpu.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 19, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> ..and den... get off x58. I'll bet even at 4k, you're leaving frames on the table with that cpu.



Nooooooo not X58, in fact X58 is way to fast for me. I will downgrade to an old pentium 4 or something like that and cramp a rtx titan in there somehow

More serious as i have al ready told you. I will go ryzen some time after ryzen 9 3950X lauch. Properly in october/november.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 19, 2019)

SLI is officially dead! The Nvidia 10 series was the last yes. Nvidia 20 series is now using NVlink to replace SLI and its backwards compatible yes. NVlink has zero Gaming support for now. 

NVlink is superior technology if supported! All your favorite CGI movies and gaming cut scenes are made by NVlink technology. 

I wish I had RTX 2080Ti but here in Canada 2018 around 8 months ago was $2000.00 for one card so I found a deal for two 2080 for $1800.00 saved $200.00 so now I'm running 2080 NVlink setup. Yes it's not plug N Play by no means. 80% of all my PC games SLI works fine after I tweak it. 

As far as I'm concerned one 2080 by its self is way too slow my opinion. If you're apart of the 144Hz club which is all about FPS need to be running minimum TU102 GPUs or TU104 NVlink setups to get 120+FPS in Ultra mode everything. 

People have a cheaper NVlink setup option now that the new RTX 2070 Super has support for NVlink. (2070 did not!) 

I laugh at all these guys talking about great 4K HDR Ultra mode gaming at what 30fps? Especially having only one card. 

- G-SYNC HDR Ultimate 
- Freesync 2

Both go hand and hand with SLI/NVlink and Crossfire technology. 

Anyone who plays 1440p Ultra mode games @100+fps never look back. The hole point of Crossfire & SLI/NVlink setups is for FPS people that enjoy playing buttery smooth 100+fps where everyone else is making excuses why not to have. 

I wouldn't trade in my 2080 NVlink setup for just a single 2080 ever! I don't care what piss pour excuse people have or there opinions. 

2080 NVlink is awesome! 
Long live NVlink


----------



## Lorec (Jul 19, 2019)

ToxicTaZ said:


> now using NVlink





ToxicTaZ said:


> NVlink is superior technology





ToxicTaZ said:


> made by NVlink technology





ToxicTaZ said:


> I'm running 2080 NVlink setup





ToxicTaZ said:


> TU102 GPUs or TU104 NVlink setups





ToxicTaZ said:


> cheaper NVlink setup option now





ToxicTaZ said:


> hand and hand with SLI/NVlink





ToxicTaZ said:


> NVlink setups is for FPS people





ToxicTaZ said:


> I wouldn't trade in my 2080 NVlink setup for just a single 2080 ever





ToxicTaZ said:


> 2080 NVlink is awesome





ToxicTaZ said:


> Long live NVlink



Gee wizz! I think that lad mildly enjoys Nvlink


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Gee wizz! I think that lad mildly enjoys Nvlink


Can't be sure, does he like nvlink? I couldn't tell.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Gee wizz! I think that lad mildly enjoys Nvlink



I'm Mr ROG NVlink too you!


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 19, 2019)

Single 2080ti


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2019)

Question that I think might have not been asked, but I'll ask it anyways...  Do the games you play or wish to play, do they support SLI?  

I do currently use 1080 Ti SLI but sadly very few games I get to play these days so it just gets used for Crunching on really..  Still that would be my first thought....


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 19, 2019)

SLI was so depressing that I removed a GPU and just built another PC, seemed like a much better use of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2019)

This seems relevant








						NVIDIA SLI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2080 with NVLink Review
					

In our Turing NVLink review, we test RTX 2080 Ti SLI against RTX 2080 SLI in 23 games and also include Pascal's GTX 1080 Ti SLI numbers. Our results confirm that NVLink does give higher performance than previous generations' SLI, even though game support could be better.




					www.techpowerup.com
				








						AMD Ryzen 7 3700X: RTX 2080 Ti NVLink vs. GTX 1080 Ti SLI
					

We use the new AMD Ryzen 7 3700X and run NVLink and SLI test of the RTX 2080 Ti and GTX 1080 Ti in a GPU showdown.




					www.tweaktown.com


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh no now also tech yes city with crossfire. Multi-gpu is official dead now. Well he's not as hard againts it as jaytwocent, but he is not reccoment it for most people any more and it's bound to get worse from now on.










Sli and crossfire is dead more or less.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 21, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I am in the middle of an pc upgrade and right now i looking in to what i shut do about gpu.
> 
> As of now i have a gtx 1080 ti in my system and i am tipping back and forth for what ever to get a second used gtx 1080 ti and run sli, sell gtx 1080 ti and get a rtx 2080 ti or just keep my gtx 1080 ti for now. Main reason to upgrade is i cut use some more gpu power in 4K in some game.
> 
> I'm not a rokie when it come to sli as i have had severel sli setups before. I am mainly seeking other personal exsperience with sli in 2019. Has sli become a shadow of it's former glory or has it still games supporting sli to this day?


As many others have said, sli is even more niche as it used to be and honestly I can only see any real use of it for the ultra-enthusiasts with dual 2080Tis or even Titans. Also are you still on the 980x in your sig? Because as venerable as it is, you are already at its limit with a single 1080Ti, anything more will be wasted, even on 4k...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


You beat me too it. 

The weird thing is, NVidia is supporting SLI with the RTX cards that have it, but the software/game devs haven't taken advantage yet. Sadly they don't seem to want too.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2019)

HenrySomeone said:


> As many others have said, sli is even more niche as it used to be and honestly I can only see any real use of it for the ultra-enthusiasts with dual 2080Tis or even Titans. Also are you still on the 980x in your sig? Because as venerable as it is, you are already at its limit with a single 1080Ti, anything more will be wasted, even on 4k...



Sli is not even a niche i would say. Sli/crossfire is dead and will only be mpre and more dead as it goes now.

Yes i'm still on i7 980X, but if you have read comment you would have seen i am waiting for ryzen 3000 more specific ryzen 9 3950X for a needed cpu upgrade as you say 980X is on it's limit now.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Sli is not even a niche i would say. Sli/crossfire is dead and will only be mpre and more dead as it goes now.


It is a niche, How else can you drive a 4k 144hz panel without dropping settings as of now? It's a ultra high end enthusiast choice and still is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> It is a niche, How else can you drive a 4k 144hz panel without dropping settings as of now? It's a ultra high end enthusiast choice and still is.


While that's true, the software support just isn't there.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's true, the software support just isn't there.


And that's why sli should only ever be used if all the titles you play support it, or it'll be nothing but a waste of money, power and time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> And that's why sli should only ever be used if all the titles you play support it, or it'll be nothing but a waste of money, power and time.


In past generations of GPU's, I would say rubbish. With the current situation, you're absolutely right.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> And that's why sli should only ever be used if all the titles you play support it, or it'll be nothing but a waste of money, power and time.


tbh it's not only scaling,there's the issue of frametimes and all.
but if you don't like it you can just sell the card.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> It is a niche, How else can you drive a 4k 144hz panel without dropping settings as of now? It's a ultra high end enthusiast choice and still is.



Maybe for some still. But as it seems fewer and fewer game developer implement SLI/Crossfire in to games, it will over time die out completely.



lexluthermiester said:


> In past generations of GPU's, I would say rubbish. With the current situation, you're absolutely right.



I agreed to that as well. Years back SLI whas pretty good as long you stay to 2  way sli. 3 and 4 way sli whas never really great accept for a very few games like crysis games. I whas happy with all the 4 sli setup i had over the years. I only rarely had problems and that whas usely fixed whit a new driver. But sadly after pascal SLI has become only a shadow of it´s former past. It´s really sad as 1080 TI sli cut have been a pretty protent setup even today if SLI worked properly.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> It is a niche, How else can you drive a 4k 144hz panel without dropping settings as of now? It's a ultra high end enthusiast choice and still is.



Lol 4K gaming? Without Ultra mode? 

The only way to drive new games in 4K HDR@144Hz Ultra mode is "RTX Titan NVlink G-Sync HDR Ultimate" setup.

That's minamal if you want new games everything Ultra mode 4K HDR @140+ FPS just saying.

I'm running a RTX 2080 NVlink setup planing on driving an 1440p Ultra-Wide monitor, I would barely get 1440p HDR @140+ fps with Ultra mode in everything. If NVlink is not working would probably be more around 100 fps.

Only non HDR old games can run @1440p 180+ fps

The reality is that Ultra mode 4K HDR PC Gaming is basically not here yet. “If we are talking about 144Hz club gaming?“

Sure with my setup set all graphics to low settings I could...that's horrible. 

US Ultra mode NVlink guys need this monitor built for Ultra mode 1440p fps. 









						ROG SWIFT PG35VQ | Above 34 Inches | Gaming Monitors｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
					

ROG SWIFT PG35VQ 35” 21:9 (3840 X 1440) best Ultrawide HDR gaming monitor has 200Hz refresh rate, NVIDIA G-SYNC? Ultimate technology, FALD Backlight, Quantum Dot Technology, DisplayHDR1000 and Aura SYNC.



					www.asus.com


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 21, 2019)

Lol, hey! It's the nvlink guy!


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Lol, hey! It's the nvlink guy!



I feel like the only NVlink guy on earth?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2019)

2080Ti will cost you the same as 2080 sli,will perform much more consistently and should do 3440x1440 just fine.I mean it's better to hit fluid,smooth 90 fps than have 100 fps average with dips and stutters.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 2080Ti will cost you the same as 2080 sli,will perform much more consistently and should do 3440x1440 just fine.I mean it's better to hit fluid,smooth 90 fps than have 100 fps average with dips and stutters.



Question here is...

Is 90fps gaming the same as 144fps gaming? If you had a RTX 2080Ti NVlink setup?? 

I would say 2080Ti NVlink setup performance. And from what I read NVlink works faster on TU102 than TU104 GPUs.

The hole point of this SLI/NVlink technology is for high frames per second frame rate!

Some people say 30fps to 60fps gaming is acceptable? Non xx80Ti and SLI/NVlink people.

Basic TV and Monitors are caped @ negative 60Hz. I get it.. but once you played 120Hz+ you never look back.

Then the144Hz gaming standard was made, now we can have up to 144fps real buttery smooth gaming!

"G-SYNC HDR Ultimate" with 10-bit 4:4:4 color with no lag no shutters no screen tearing. The perfect gaming experience.

Take your pick...
TU102 NVlink
TU104 NVlink

The argument is what buttery smooth means to you. ((90fps)) or 144fps with NVlink?? 

Long live SLI/NVlink people with 144Hz setups lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 21, 2019)

I wonder if Nvidia pays this dude...


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Good luck playing ANY game based off of UE4 engine, which are quite a few.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I wonder if Nvidia pays this dude...



I wish!!.... 

Just trying to keep SLI/NVlink alive. The reason the technology for home gaming is dying is because nobody can afford it! Clearly plan and simple. 

Ever since all this BS Mining industry it double the prices of video cards thus killing us guys with SLI/NVlink setups. 

Now people can't afford two video cards nonsept there older cards means the industry is moving to singal card solution..... BS my opinion 

The price of next generation NVlink is even worse! I seemed to be the only one on earth stupid enough to buy an NVlink setup. SLI was free basically even Motherboards came with them.... NVlink straight up $100.00 for that connection if you didn't know. And it's only on high-end cards only. 

The technology is awesome but the industry supports is horrible.



advanced3 said:


> Good luck playing ANY game based off of UE4 engine, which are quite a few.



My 2080 NVlink works with UR4 engine bye the way! Not sure what your trying to say? 

Again SLI and NVlink needs to be profile setup properly, lots of manual setup. It's for people that like tweaking advanced settings to have what others don't have. 

SLI /NVlink is not just PnP by no means.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 21, 2019)

Haah shaite. SLI? 

I ran two 1080Ti few months ago. As few boxes of them from mining area went through me. It was such a shitstorm. Almost nothing ran normally, performance was worse than with single card in most titles especially the minimum FPS tanked. Problems, drawbacks, stutter. Screwing with nvidia inspector for each game, compatibility bits. I even tried it with DSR to eliminate CPU influence. It does not work. Kill the tech.

Here is Deus Ex MD. Tried it as it has DX12 multi GPU. So if you like problems, some sort of masochistic needs. Go for it.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 21, 2019)

Don't but Ryzen 3000 and get yourself a RTX 3800 Ti (7nm biggest 2-nd gen RTX) when it get's released 
At least you can check it's compatibility with X58 before anyone else


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 21, 2019)

ToxicTaZ said:


> My 2080 NVlink works with UR4 engine bye the way! Not sure what your trying to say?
> 
> Again SLI and NVlink needs to be profile setup properly, lots of manual setup. It's for people that like tweaking advanced settings to have what others don't have.
> 
> SLI /NVlink is not just PnP by no means.



I have sli'd every generation of Nvidia cards since the 6800 Ultra on up, finally stopping at 980's because most times games ran better with SLI off. Besides the old days where you had to flip the contact on your motherboard SLI was always pretty much PnP. All you had to do was select SLI in the control panel and you were good to go on games that supported it. Now it seems most games make ZERO use or you have to jump thru hoops to get it somewhat working. Sure a few may run great, but not enough to invest in another GPU IMO. Its pretty depressing watching an expensive GPU @ 0% usage while gaming.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 21, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> I have sli'd every generation of Nvidia cards since the 6800 Ultra on up, finally stopping at 980's because most times games ran better with SLI off. SLI was always pretty much PNP, all you had to do was select SLI in the control panel and you were good to go on games that supported it. Now it seems most games make ZERO use or you have to jump thru hoops to get it somewhat working. Sure a few may run great, but not enough to invest in another GPU IMO. Its pretty depressing watching an expensive GPU @ 0% usage while gaming.



Sorry I don't have your problems! Again I never used stock SLI setups with most new drivers that support SLI are only 50/50 working at best thus you have to use Nvidia Inspector v350 and join SLI forums clubs to see what profiles work best. Yes it's a lot of work... AGAIN it's not PnP by no means if you want it really working, or you could just pray for Nvidia SLI drivers support.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 21, 2019)

ToxicTaZ said:


> Sorry I don't have your problems! Again I never used stock SLI setups with most new drivers that support SLI are only 50/50 working at best thus you have to use Nvidia Inspector v350 and join SLI forums clubs to see what profiles work best. Yes it's a lot of work... AGAIN it's not PnP by no means if you want it really working, or you could just pray for Nvidia SLI drivers support.


@EarthDog  No "NVLink" word in whole POST, now that's progress !
Let's see how long it will last...


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Don't but Ryzen 3000 and get yourself a RTX 3800 Ti (7nm biggest 2-nd gen RTX) when it get's released
> At least you can check it's compatibility with X58 before anyone else



At the time RTX 3080 TI comes out, i shut be on Ryzen 9 3950X long before that and by that X58 will collect dust for a while until i am ready with second upgrade that include new case, fans among other things. So X58 will be put in the old case again and used as a combination of backup pc, retro gamer and for when friends comes over. So i dont think i will ever come to test RTX 3080 TI in X58 as that will make no sense at all. CPU will bottleneck and maybe also PCIe gen 2 will as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> So i dont think i will ever come to test RTX 3080 TI in X58 *as that will make no sense at all*.


No, it wouldn't. I have a 2080 on X58(Xeon X5680 not OC'd) and the CPU is bottlenecking the 2080 slightly. A 2080ti would be bottlenecked even more so.


Tomgang said:


> CPU will bottleneck and maybe also PCIe gen 2 will as well.


Likely a combination of both.

Socket 2011(X79/X99) is the bare minimum I would recommend pairing a 2080ti with.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Socket 2011(X79/X99) is the bare minimum I would recommend pairing a 2080ti with.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes sounds about right
> 
> TU102 should pard with Quad channels PCIe 3.0x16 setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

"Sli/Crossfire" died with Direct X 12, run it on DX11/10. Nvidia and AMD have abandoned it.

Game makers are too lazy now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2019)

This was a thing!








Perfect use-case scenario for SLI/CF.

Trust me you want to watch this all the way through. Funny as hell...

"ZERO AA running right now.."

EDIT; FYI, multi-pun warning...


----------



## brendonmc (Jul 23, 2019)

Generally as I understand it there isn't much (any?) support for DX12 games under SLI or Crossfire.  Perhaps the DX12 requirement for unbranded compatibility for mulit gpu setups put Nvidia and AMD off.  I don't know.
So don't go the SLI route, it will be disappointing.  Sell your GTX 1080ti and buy the best card you can afford.
That's my advice, take it with a grain of salt.  Hey, I'm happy with a teeny RTX 2060.  What a great card that turned out to be.  Cheers


----------



## Razrback16 (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm currently running 1080 Ti SLI - I've been running an SLI configuration for the last several generations of cards (and I ran Crossfire setups before then) and I've had a great experience with it. There have been a few games in the last year or two that have been released without multi GPU support, which was disappointing (I played those games via other means as a result) - but then there have been developers like the folks that do the Tomb Raider series who have done a nice job implementing multi GPU support on the regular.

I'm really not sure what's going on with the developers at this point and multi GPU support - DX12 & Vulkan have multi GPU support built into the API to make it so the developer can just implement on their own without requiring assistance from NVidia & AMD with specific profiles. I would expect developers to take heavy advantage of this as it would only be seen as good PR for them and help their customer base have better performance in their games.

For my part, I plan to stay in the multi GPU arena for at least another cycle when I get around to upgrading - I've gotten used to playing my games in 4k / 60fps butter smooth and I have no desire to throttle back from that experience. I'm just not buying AAA games at this point that don't have multi GPU support.

For you, OP, I would caution on buying a 2nd 1080 Ti right now unless you can get it dirt cheap, and the reason is because of the way NVidia is going about SLI support with Turing - for a number of driver releases now, for certain games, they seem to be enabling SLI only for Turing GPUs which leaves a sour taste for me as it's definitely a strong-arming technique by NVidia to try to funnel people into Turing since it's been slow in its adoption by the customer base (likely due to the poor performance increase versus high price ratio). The Turing GPUs moved to NVLink as their interface between the cards which is a great thing, but NVidia is using it as a way to try to force people onto Turing, so you might stick with your 1080 Ti for now, and then down the road  when you move to a newer architecture, look into multi GPU support as that way you don't have to first buy the HB SLI Bridge (for Pascal) and then have to change it again by buying another interface hardware device such as the NVLink connector (which isn't cheap).

Hope this helps!


----------

